# Dynasty Warriors Mobile announced for iOS and Android



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

Oh, yes. Oh, yes. Thank you perfect world for allowing me to live in one.


----------



## Simiaraichu (May 31, 2016)

good


----------



## Scarlet (May 31, 2016)

So... This will be Dynasty Warriors... Minus Dynasty Warriors? Sorry, I just don't see it translating amazingly to mobile, much less as a side-scroller. Can we just have Dynasty Warriors x Fire Emblem already? ;___;


----------



## Foxi4 (May 31, 2016)

What did I tell you guys? First Fire Emblem, then Final Fantasy, now this. Mobile is the next gaming platform once the Vita and the 3DS keel over - it's coming, you can hear it coming from a mile away.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 31, 2016)

Haven't thought that we could make a poopy looking game even more poopy but it seems Koei can do that with making Dynasty for phones ;OO;


----------



## Foxi4 (May 31, 2016)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Haven't thought that we could make a poopy looking game even more poopy but it seems Koei can do that with making Dynasty for phones ;OO;


As an avid Project Diva fan you probably shouldn't comment on games that are guilty pleasures. ;O;


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 31, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> As an avid Project Diva fan you probably shouldn't comment on games that are guilty pleasures. ;O;


Excuse me? ;O;


Spoiler












EDIT: (Ahh, i thought you badmouthed the graphics so i posted those lol. Welp at least enjoy the pics)



(And i kinda started to dislike them so pssshhh~ )


----------



## Foxi4 (May 31, 2016)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Excuse me? ;O;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Dynasty Warriors is the Japanese equivalent of Call of Duty. Sometimes you don't want your game to be a "profound experience" with a complicated and "engaging" story - sometimes you just want to shoot people in the face, or in this case, stab them - for no particular reason other than stress relief. Dynasty Warriors is shlock, but it's glorious shlock, and that's what it's meant to be. There's just something inherently fun in mowing down waves upon waves of puny minions - it gives you a sense of power. Their struggle is completely futile, but that's the whole point - you play it to see bodies hit the floor, en masse.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 31, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Dynasty Warriors is the Japanese equivalent of Call of Duty. Sometimes you don't want your game to be a "profound experience" with a complicated and "engaging" story - sometimes you just want to shoot people in the face, or in this case, stab them - for no particular reason other than stress relief. Dynasty Warriors is shlock, but it's glorious shlock, and that's what it's meant to be. There's just something inherently fun in mowing down waves upon waves of puny minions - it gives you a sense of power. Their struggle is completely futile, but that's the whole point - you play it to see bodies hit the floor, en masse.


Ohh i'm not bashing the Musou genre, i actually do like it. Dragon Quest Heroes is a good one but the thing that i hate about Dynasty Warriors games is that its slow as a whole. Capcom's Sengoku Basara does it way better(which i adore by the way, ohh and it doesn't look like ass compared to DW)


----------



## Foxi4 (May 31, 2016)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Ohh i'm not bashing the Musou genre, i actually do like it. Dragon Quest Heroes is a good one but the thing that i hate about Dynasty Warriors games is that its slow as a whole. Capcom's Sengoku Basara does it way better(which i adore by the way, ohh and it doesn't look like ass compared to DW)


They both play exactly the same to me since my brain goes into rage-fuled autopilot whenever I play them, so perhaps my lack of attention is why they seem identical. I always thought they should drop all pretense and just call each new one "The Next Warriors Game", since that's what they really are.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 31, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> They both play exactly the same to me since my brain goes into rage-fuled autopilot whenever I play them, so perhaps my lack of attention is why they seem identical. I always thought they should drop all pretense and just call each new one "The Next Warriors Game", since that's what they really are.


The thing that bothers me about Dynasty Warriors is the combo system and the map, its way too big compared to Sengoku Basara's. Next to that Basara looks better, the music is great and the gameplay is faster. I don't want to play 1 map for 30 mins, no need to.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 31, 2016)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> The thing that bothers me about Dynasty Warriors is the combo system and the map, its way too big compared to Sengoku Basara's. Next to that Basara looks better, the music is great and the gameplay is faster. I don't want to play 1 map for 30 mins, no need to.


That's a fair criticism. Dynasty developers are still deluding themselves into thinking that their games are strategies, so the pace is a bit slower and the maps are more open-ended. I guess it's just destruction porn, a simulation of a battlefield from the viewpoint of someone infinitely stronger than anyone else on it.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 31, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> That's a fair criticism. Dynasty developers are still deluding themselves into thinking that their games are strategies, so the pace is a bit slower and the maps are more open-ended. I guess it's just destruction porn, a simulation of a battlefield from the viewpoint of someone infinitely stronger than anyone else on it.


That's why i find it wrong that the maps are big and the gameplay slow. The game's a repetitious cycle and it get monotonous pretty fast. Making it smaller and faster will make it better. The Musou genre is a great casual friendly genre but Koei just doesn't know how to make it that way.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 31, 2016)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> That's why i find it wrong that the maps are big and the gameplay slow. The game's a repetitious cycle and it get monotonous pretty fast. Making it smaller and faster will make it better. The Musou genre is a great casual friendly genre but Koei just doesn't know how to make it that way.


Different strokes for different folks, I think. I can spend 45 minutes playing a SMITE match without complaining, or recently I spent two days just shooting demons in the face in Doom (I've made a vow to mention Doom wherever I can - go buy it now, best campaign ever) "until they were all dead" with breaks only for eating, sleeping, or going to work, so I don't know if time constraints or the repetitious nature of the games are objective factors here, they're rather subjective ones.


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Jun 1, 2016)

Microtransactions.... Yay...


----------



## frogboy (Jun 1, 2016)

as long as it supports physical controllers, i'll be playing.

controllers4all is a life-saver.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jun 1, 2016)

Microtransactions, virtual game pads, and an idea that sucks shit through a straw. Yeah, it's gonna be great.


----------



## Jonna (Jun 1, 2016)

This is why I got an Xperia Z5, to use my PS4 controller with it for as many games as I can.


----------



## BlackYoshi485 (Jun 1, 2016)

is this something good, or bad?


----------



## Fatih120 (Jun 1, 2016)

PLEASE DON'T
NO
I DON'T WANNA BE ADDICTED TO THIS ENDLESS CYCLE OF A GAME AGAIN


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 2, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> What did I tell you guys? First Fire Emblem, then Final Fantasy, now this. Mobile is the next gaming platform once the Vita and the 3DS keel over - it's coming, you can hear it coming from a mile away.


I know you aren't kidding about mobile taking over,  but I can't tell if you are joking about the time frame. 

Btw,  this isn't even going play like Dynasty Warriors. We especially don't want mobile to take over too quickly,  just to get stripped down versions of games we enjoy to play. Just saying, it needs more than one mile.   

Do you want mobile to take over?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> I know you aren't kidding about mobile taking over,  but I can't tell if you are joking about the time frame.
> 
> Btw,  this isn't even going play like Dynasty Warriors. We especially don't want mobile to take over too quickly,  just to get stripped down versions of games we enjoy to play. Just saying, it needs more than one mile.
> 
> Do you want mobile to take over?


Why would it be too early? Smartphones are already beefier than handheld consoles, they can concievably support the same games. The changes were probably made to support the switch to full touch input. Whether I want it or not is irrelevant, it's just something that's going to happen. A console-phone hybrid would be nice though.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 2, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Why would it be too early? Smartphones are already beefier than handheld consoles, they can concievably support the same games. The changes were probably made to support the switch to full touch input. Whether I want it or not is irrelevant, it's just something that's going to happen. A console-phone hybrid would be nice though.


Because the games that are being made don't support that beefier hardware and as you say,  rely on touchscreen controls. 

Rather it is relevant or not, is irrelevant .  I just want to know if you want the change to mobile.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> Because the games that are being made don't support that beefier hardware and as you say,  rely on touchscreen controls.
> 
> Rather it is relevant or not, is irrelevant .  I just want to know if you want the change to mobile.


I want consoles and smartphones to be blended into one device, yes. Dedicated gaming phones are a great idea, i saw the potential of them since the N-Gage came out, when the technology wasn't quite there yet.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 3, 2016)

I don't know why the hell it's gonna be a side scroller. They already made Shin Sangoku Musou Slash, which while lacking in content actually played somewhat like a Dynasty Warriors game. I think it was outsourced but still.


----------

